# 600 EX RT Speed Light



## tazdog (Jan 30, 2014)

Sorry for the question! I can not find in the manual how to in manual flash mode to change the unit from master to slave?


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 30, 2014)

Page 52. It is the transmission button, the one on the left with the lightening bolt on it, that cycles through the various options.


----------



## tazdog (Jan 30, 2014)

Sorry, I did see and read that page but thought that was not what I was looking for. Will try that when I get home.

Thanks!!


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 30, 2014)

No worries, it is a bit confusing because it also cycles through the older optical wireless Master and Slave options too, so there are five settings. You can change that in P.Fn-06 from both Radio and Optical, to just one or the other, that is on page 102.


----------



## tazdog (Jan 30, 2014)

I am sorry but I l am still missing something. I can turn on wireless control and also in manual mode. But I still can not find the button which changes the flash from master to slave???

Thanks


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 30, 2014)

This one. Keep pressing it and it will cycle through five options. Normal-Radio Master-Radio Slave-Optical Master-Optical Slave then back to Normal.


----------



## tazdog (Jan 30, 2014)

When i hit that button the light turns amber and the mode changes to ETTL / Slave. And I cannot make any changes with the Mode Button.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 30, 2014)

tazdog said:


> When i hit that button the light turns amber and the mode changes to ETTL / Slave. And I cannot make any changes with the Mode Button.



Because its the slave? Change the mode from the Master (600, ST-E3, using the camera menu if you prefer and have a recent body).


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 30, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> tazdog said:
> 
> 
> > When i hit that button the light turns amber and the mode changes to ETTL / Slave. And I cannot make any changes with the Mode Button.
> ...



Exactly, once it is a Slave it is controlled by the Master. The display won't change until you either take a picture or test fire the setup, then the screen will reflect the last images settings as set by the Master, not the next ones.


----------



## tazdog (Jan 30, 2014)

OK, Thanks for your Patients. What I needed to do is do a test flash from the master and then the flash will change from ETTL/Slave to Manual/Slave to match the master. !!!!!

Thanks


----------



## tazdog (Jan 30, 2014)

Great every thing is working!!! 

Thanks Again!!


----------

